# NSFW - Full Nudity - Outdoor Model Shoot



## Iron Flatline

Hi everyone.

I finally had a chance to join some photographers that I'm friends with. They shoot fine art nudes - with subsequent gallery shows and sold books, so it was a nice way to get to know the process. I got to work with experienced model photographers and models. 

I've done a couple of shoots so far, but must admit I prefer doing posed shots with props (à la David LaChapelle or Tim Walker, if I may briefly reach for the stars.)

I have one or two images that I like, but in general I'm experimenting with processing styles. I'm still trying some out, but haven't hit a groove yet... so I thought I'd ask some of you. Below are some images from two different sessions, with the respective CR2 RAW file for those of you who might want to take a crack at it. 

*Please feel free to edit these or work on the original RAW files, and then tell us what you did...*

I print on A4 High-Gloss paper - roughly 8.5 x 11 inches. It strikes me as the appropriate size for this work. Some of these images have been slightly cropped, as well as dodged and burned, but I haven't really done any full creative processing on them. I added frames for the prints I made, and simply resized them for link-up to TPF.


*At Wall with Helmet*

The first one is my favorite. I like the textures, the colors, and the model. I'm extremely happy with this shot:






The RAW file is 23 MB, you could download it here.



*In car with Scarf*

The second one is fun, it has a voyeuristic element to it. The coloration is a result of the tinted glass, as are the textured reflections.





The RAW file is 20 MB, you could download it here. 



*At Wall with Vines*

This shot has potential, but I haven't found a creative processing that I'm happy with. I've tried some antique scratched surface styles, but I must admit it's not something I do a lot of, and I wasn't happy with the results. 

The shot isn't perfect, and I definitely made a mistake with the faux-film framing. It's distracting. But technically all the data is there, so I could bring out details as I choose.





The RAW file is 25 MB, you could download it here.



*At Entrance with Dino*

This shot is cute in the context of the shoot, but as a stand-alone image it isn't that strong. (We were going for hot alien cosmonaut coming to earth to seek treatment for her sick pet dinosaur.) 





The RAW file is 23 MB, you could download it here.



*At Tree With Mask*

This shot is my problem child. I'm not even convinced it works, but it certainly requires some processing. It certainly doesn't work straight-forward in color. I love the texture of the tree, and the old building in the background.





The RAW file is slightly smaller (12 MB) and could be downloaded here.


Ok, thanks for taking the time. Any constructive comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Dcrymes84

Very nice. I like the second one and the last one


----------



## Iron Flatline

A variation of *At Wall with Vines*

A color treatment that looks better as a print than on a monitor... it seems less green prior to upload.


----------



## dizzyg44

Hi, Awesome photos especially the 1st and 3rd.

Since your profile says ok to edit and you linked the raws I made a couple of minor adjustments in LR.....

Do you mind if I post them?


----------



## Iron Flatline

No, please go ahead... on the contrary, I was insufficiently clear... I posted links to the RAW files especially BECAUSE I want to see what others might do with these...

...and yes, please post them once you've taken a crack at them.


----------



## dizzyg44

Nothing major, I just tend to like things warmer.

I wanted to do more but my kids came back in from playing outside.

Lets see if the look ok after putting on flickr


----------



## sabbath999

Well, we can't really post one of these on our front page as a Photo of the Month since it is QUITE NSFW, but I did note in the POTM thread (here: POTM Nomination Thread what I thought of one of the shots.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Thanks for the Nomination... not sure I deserve it quite yet.

Interesting, dizzyg44. It was 5 degrees Celsius (Around 40 Farenheit) when we shot that, and neither the light nor the air was warm... maybe that's why I went with "cold".


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

I really don't like that mask.


----------



## abraxas

Excellent series.  'In Car with Scarf', is especially outstanding to me.


----------



## Josh66

My attempt on *At Wall with Vines*, I didn't do much - but this is how I would have done it.  (Excellent series, BTW.  At Wall with Vines was my favorite, but they are all very good.)






I hope it does your work justice...

If you want to know exactly what I did, I will take screenshots of all of the adjustments I made.

Here they are-


----------



## twozero

i really like the first, the helmet is great!

the in car shot is really cool too. something about this screams b/w with some extra noise. it may not work, but that was the first thing that popped into my head.

a shoot like this would be a ton of fun!


----------



## Iron Flatline

Thanks all for your comments, and thanks to Josh for taking so much time. I appreciate it.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Ok, so ultimately I went with a highly stylized look - slightly cross-processed, extreme contrast, but lower saturation. I have a number of (downloaded, free) Actions that I work with, and have added and altered them to suit my work. 

The look goes well with the surrealistic subject. I suddenly find myself in a community of Nudes photographer at another site, and think this look uniquely suits my style, and my approach to the whole genre. Most of the photographers there are going for the Fine Art look, which just doesn't work for me. I respect it, but I don't respond to it... it simply isn't attractive to me in the context.

And I like crazy props.


----------



## Battou

All beautiful, I looked at this thread the other day but refrained to post as I don't know jack squat in Photoshop, but I can't leave these uncommented on.

At Wall with Vines is by far the one I like the most


----------



## Roger

I also liked 'wall with vines' the best, but all are very good. Here's my two attepmts:
1 used a draganiser action, adjusting the steps to suit the image to get an 'alabaster' look to her skin and a dark background.





2 used a cross process action here for bright contrast and different tone. 




If I was better at PS I would have done some masking and layering, going for a baroque look with the colouring.


----------



## Jeff Canes

IMO At Wall with Vines (original) is perfect


----------



## pm63

I was supposed to reply to this earlier but forgot. Just to say that #1 is absolutely outstanding. The lighting is amazing and brings out the shape of her body so well, the colours are in perfect harmony - all of the reds and browns in the background, towel and helment fit perfectly. The pose and props are very interesting and differ from any 'traditional' nudes I've seen. Was it natural light?


----------



## Iron Flatline

Hi pm63.

Thanks for your comments, it is my favorite, too - for the same reasons you state. I'm proud of the shot because it is one of those times where it really snapped into place as a photographer. I knew the available light from the afternoon March sun was going to look great on that porch. She was using the blanket to stay warm between set-ups, it was only about 6 degrees Celsius (45 Farenheit) but I wanted it in because the colors were the same as the wall but the texture was so different. It looks a lot better as a print than as a JPG. 

It helps that I had a generous model who was willing to work under those circumstances. I don't yet have a lot of experience posing people (though I'm comfortable directing) but she was really into my idea (Barbarellaesque space hotty comes to earth to cure her ill pet dinosaur).

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## newrmdmike

tree with mask = good and i wouldn't change anything about it.

i would hang it as is.


----------



## Chris Stegner

Iron Flatline said:


> Ok, so ultimately I went with a highly stylized look - slightly cross-processed, extreme contrast, but lower saturation. I have a number of (downloaded, free) Actions that I work with, and have added and altered them to suit my work.
> 
> The look goes well with the surrealistic subject. I suddenly find myself in a community of Nudes photographer at another site, and think this look uniquely suits my style, and my approach to the whole genre. Most of the photographers there are going for the Fine Art look, which just doesn't work for me. I respect it, but I don't respond to it... it simply isn't attractive to me in the context.
> 
> And I like crazy props.



You wouldn't be willing to share a link or links to those PS Actions would you?


----------



## Iron Flatline

Woops, sorry, never saw your question. Check out "Editorial" at ATN Central. It's under Image Enhancements and comes bundled with another action, a (lame) Lomo emulator.


----------

